
Lilith and the Draconcopes - CrocodileStreet
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2020/06/lilith-and-the-draconcopes.html
======
olivierestsage
If anyone is interested in delving more into this topic, the most
authoritative (and surprisingly quite readable) treatment is "Lilith: Die
Erste Eva: Eine Studie uber dunkle Aspekte des Weiblichen" by Siegmund Hurwitz
(one of Carl Jung's students), translated into English as "Lilith the First
Eve: Historical and Psychological Aspects of the Dark Feminine."

------
teekert
I loved this podcast/audio-play about Lilith [0], from J. Daniel Sawyer [1].
Apparently he also wrote a book about the story [2]. I love everything he made
so far, so probably good ;)

[0]
[https://pca.st/episode/37ff5250-ab4c-0132-307f-0b39892d38e0](https://pca.st/episode/37ff5250-ab4c-0132-307f-0b39892d38e0)

[1] [http://jdsawyer.net/](http://jdsawyer.net/)

[2]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9822058-lilith](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9822058-lilith)

------
082349872349872
TIL the snake in the Avedon photo had been Kinski's idea:
[https://www.anothermag.com/art-photography/10549/when-
avedon...](https://www.anothermag.com/art-photography/10549/when-avedon-shot-
nastassja-kinski-and-a-boa-constrictor)

------
ganzuul
This is a very long article on a religious/mythological subject, and I am not
sure why Hacker News needs to read it.

A summary would be much appreciated.

~~~
perceptronas
To be fair, its now that long. It is <2500 words, similar size to common news
article. As for religious/myth subject - if its interesting what's the issue?

~~~
ganzuul
There are a lot of people writing on the subject and not all have particularly
high standards. What sets this apart?

~~~
perceptronas
There are people writing on the subject of programming languages/software
engineering and not everyone has high standards too. However, everyone can
share their different takes and views, discuss issues. If its not interesting
for anyone and nobody upvotes - thread will sink to the bottom of HN

